# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Dyskopatia kręgosłupa szyjnego

## Piotruś Pan

Jakiś czas temu miałem wypadek, stwierdzono u mnie dykopatie kręgosłupa szyjnego i dostałem wskazania do operacji.
Nie wiem czy się zdecydować, bo może jednak są inne mozliwości?
Czy jest ktoś po takiej operacji?
Jak wygląda rehabilitacja? I czy będę mógł normalnie funkcjonować tzn. uprawiać sporty?

----------


## emilka

Witam, 
Ja jestem po operacji odcinka szyjnego, na dwóch poziomach c5-6-7 i bardzo szybko wróciłam do siebie. Po operacji od razu ustapił niedowład i ból. Miałam tylko lekkie drętwienie tak przez około trzech miesięcy. Po pięciu miesiącach wyjechałam na rehabilitację, a potem nastepnego miesiąca wróciłam do pracy. 
Teraz minęło półtora roku i wciąż funkcjonuje normalnie, zapomniałam o operacji.

----------


## skipper4

witam,
zwracam się do Was wszystkich z wielką prośbą! Realizuję ankietę do pracy licencjackiej ze studiów z pielęgniarstwa odnośnie zapotrzebowania na edukację prozdrowotną u osób z bolami kręgosłupa..bardzo pilna sprawa, praktycznie na wczoraj...potrzebuję maksymalnej ilości osob-min 200 w jak najszybszym czasie..jesli moglibyście rzetelnie wypełnic te ankiete jeśli kiedykolwiek mieliscie albo macie bóle kregosłupa to byłbym wielce zobowiązany..liczy się każda poprawnie wypełniona ankieta..Bardzo proszę o Waszą pomoc!Zapytajcie rodziców, najbliższych, rozeslijcie po znajomych..Z góry pieknie dziękuję!!

oto link do ankiety należy do wyszukiwarki skopiować CAŁY link:

Ankieta dotycząca bólu kręgosłupa i zapotrzebowania na edukację prozdrowotną w tym zakresie do pracy licencjackiej ze studiów pielęgniarskich - www.ankietka.pl

----------

